# carbon fiber gas door??



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

ok well i need a new gas door, mine has some rust on it (had a run in with a key) and ive been looking for a new one with no luck. anyway i found a carbon fiber one and was thinking about getting it.

my main question is would this look odd? does anyone else have a cf gas door? if so any pics? 

my car is black so you really wouldnt notice it unless you were right next to it. the only other thing on my car thats cf is the hood.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

on black it would look totally sweet.

wait..its carbon fiber it'll look sweet anyways. If you ahve other C/F pieces it'll look good, if not it may look a bit out of place.










sorry but I don't have any really good pics uploaded of the driver side for some reason...


EDIT*** I've never gotten a red X from my CD site. WEll the link is in my sig and its on page 5. If you want another/more pics PM me your email and I'll check around on the PC.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

thanks for the pic. i completely forgot that besides my cf hood i have the cf grill and eyebrows. so i think ill end up getting it. i would like to see a few more pics so you got a PM.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ricey in my opinion


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ricey in my opinion


somewhat, maybe so, but I think it looks good. Now if its your only c/f piece then I'd say most def.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yah I saw the one on ebay:










i considered it since i have other c/f crap on my car, but $60 could be put to better use 

if you like it slap it on and post pics!


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

yea im not too thrilled about spending $60 on it but its a lil cheaper than buying a stock one from nissan. i have looked for a used black one but no luck and the one i did find was in worse shape than mine is now. 

and as i said before the only cf pieces on my car are the hood, grill and eyebrows. so i dont think it will look too bad, hopefully. im going to wait a couple more days to see if i can check out a few more junk yards before i go and buy this one.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

is that the guy that said he buys them and then adds 30 on top of it to do the c/f? I was thinking about having that done on the old b14, and when I got the b15, whammie said thats the guy he used as well.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

I have carbon fiber hood, side mirrors, door handles and gas cap, I think carbon fiber looks good and its functionable. Especially where I live in colorado I don't have to worry baout my hood being dented when it hails or anything. I used to hate carbon fiber too but when you see it up close you realize why its so great.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sentratuner said:


> I have carbon fiber hood, side mirrors, door handles and gas cap, I think carbon fiber looks good and its functionable. Especially where I live in colorado I don't have to worry baout my hood being dented when it hails or anything. I used to hate carbon fiber too but when you see it up close you realize why its so great.


\gas cap or gas door? A gas cap would be kinda usless. And the C/F doors on ebay are just a regular fuel door with c/f laid over top of it. So honestlly it adds weight.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

gas door haha I wrote gas cap that would be useless. No I didn't get mine off of EBAY my friend has his own shop over here and he made it custom for me. It wasn't as expensive as you would probably think it was but it I still kind of regret spending all that money on carbon fiber its original though but I wish I would have saved it for something else. I guess thats the lesson in carbon fiber if you have extra money it's cool but I would have much rather spent it on a new ECU in heindsight


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sentratuner said:


> gas door haha I wrote gas cap that would be useless. No I didn't get mine off of EBAY my friend has his own shop over here and he made it custom for me. It wasn't as expensive as you would probably think it was but it I still kind of regret spending all that money on carbon fiber its original though but I wish I would have saved it for something else. I guess thats the lesson in carbon fiber if you have extra money it's cool but I would have much rather spent it on a new ECU in heindsight


if he can do that you should have him do your front bumper, rear bumper, some sideskirts, front fenders, doors, roof and rear quarter panels. :thumbup:


woops, forgot trunk.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

come on now he's not THAT cheap lol. All together it costs me 300 for the handles and door and mirrors. The mirrors are m3 carbon fiber mirors and yeah I do want a carbon fiber trunk. I saw your car man around where do you live I have a car just like your's but it has a few performance mods. If you'r looking for any sponsors I think I can help you out. You have to go to car shows 4 times a year and anywhere they say but if you'r interested I can talk to my sponsor about sponsoring you with headers, intake, and possibly a turbo. I have a few sponsors I know of I can talk to if your interested. Just give me a list future plans you have. I know people in the buisness who do seats, doors, and decals. I like your trunk if I hook you up with some sponsors you'll have to do mine lol.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the trunk came from VIS racing. IT was bought not made.

I do all kinds of shows and I live in KY. I try to do 2 or 3 shows a week, not all of them are huge of course though. The biggest thing I've done is Southern Showdown, but I'll be at the Import and truck bash as well as nopi nats. I'm not sure if I wanna get a sponser or whatnot. I like that the car is mine and I"m not forced to go anywhere I don't want to. With the "you have to go where they tell you to" thing, I can't always get off work to do anything and everything.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey since you live in Kentucky you'll definately have to go to that car show they do evry year in like march the karl kasper I think, it's in louisville my car will be there. If you don't know what I'm talking about I'll definately give you the date because I'd love to show 2 sentras there from Kentucky. Thats one of the shows I'm planning on going to


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sentratuner said:


> Hey since you live in Kentucky you'll definately have to go to that car show they do evry year in like march the karl kasper I think, it's in louisville my car will be there. If you don't know what I'm talking about I'll definately give you the date because I'd love to show 2 sentras there from Kentucky. Thats one of the shows I'm planning on going to



I'll be there, however let this be the last post that is not about carbon fiber fuel doors. Feel free however to continue this conversation through PMing me, emailing me, or AIM IM ing.

thanks, brandon


----------

